# Editable threads. . .



## HLGStrider (Dec 6, 2003)

I was thinking the other day about long threads and how hard to read through.

Some threads have a really good idea, but after awhile they get long and I feel new members are scared away by them. When I was a newbie I tried to avoid threads over a certain length (sometimes the topics were too interesting to ignore, but I didn't like doing the whole read through). 

With some threads it is especially annoying. 

That is why I try to delete the Prayer Request thread everytime it gets too long. . .Or request that members delete dated requests (I did this the first time, but it was too much work for most members, so I stuck with having the last thread archived.).

The delete your own post when you return system has worked pretty well for the "I Won't Be Here" thread. 

So I thought I'd bring this up: 

Are there any threads that could benefit from occasionally being cleaned of dated posts?

I will also make some suggestions: (none of this has to do with the value of these threads. Just with the amount of dated posts on them)


Avatar Request Thread 

This is a great thread, but 14 pages long. The idea seems to be that if you need an avatar, you post here and the members get you one. However, then the posts just sit there after you've gotten the avatar. This thread has the added problem of having attachments which probably take up memory or something. . .It's a good thread. It could be pruned.


The Movie Quote Game 

19 pages. I'm convinced that if it were shorter it would get more bites. It used to be very popular. Now we rarely have people guessing. What could be edited out of here is a long series of Wrong Guesses. Old quotes and correct guesses could be kept if people like them as History. I don't know if they do, however.


Official Birthday Thread 

I confess. I don't use this thread. I don't know _exactly_ what you do in there, but from the few times I've looked in, it seems you just post HAPPY BIRTHDAY SO AND SO and what you're giving them. The what you're giving them posts can be considered forum history, but the rest. . .it's up to the mods and members.



I think there are probably others.

OK, you've heard my idea. It would be a little bit of work for the mods. . .I think this is more of a forum issue-suggestion thread than something that needs pm'ed to a mod. . .I hope it is anyway.

So I want your opinion. What do you guys think? Are all posts history not to be deleted lightly? Or is there a time that posts are too old to be bothered with?


----------



## Talierin (Dec 6, 2003)

The Avatar thread is on my list of things to clean out when I clean S&B after school gets out


----------



## Thorondor (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow, I my brain really is about to burnout...Here I am wandering around the site and my brain sees *Edible* Threads! Here I am thinking what in the world could that be?!  But yes, _Ed-it-able_ Threads are completely different...

And I agree, there are many a thread that should be thinned. 

*Looks around suspiciously wondering if he should have kept this to himself*


----------



## Sarah (Dec 6, 2003)

how about caption contest and guess the pic. It's a pain to leaf thru and see what pics have been used and then find ones that haven't.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2003)

Good ideas, Sarah, though I haven't seen those threads. Want to post linkies here? I like Linkies. . .

I noticed that too, Thor. I kind of looked at it cross-eyed for a minute and was going to make a clever comment, but you beat me to it. BLAH!


----------



## Aerin (Dec 8, 2003)

I've started to clean out a couple of the enormous threads, like the Movie Quote Game, and the Caption Contest. I'll be able to do more when finals week is up....


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 9, 2003)

Gracias!

Has editing been done elsewhere on the site lately? My post count has gone down a bit.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 5, 2004)

I think this could possibly be done again. ..I was just looking over some of the threads mentioned, and they could use it again.


----------



## Starflower (Apr 5, 2004)

maybe the trivia threads or likes of quotable quotes...they run something like 3000 posts long... clean them up, then it might be more inviting to ask new questions when you dont feel that everything possible has been asked already


----------

